# Need some phone ideas...



## Liquid Cool (Feb 8, 2020)

Hello guys,

I spend a lot of time doing pc repairs for the elderly and/or disabled.  Essentially, the people who can't afford to pay anything is where I concentrate my efforts.

The other day I was dropping off a laptop I repaired when I was asked about helping to get someone a phone.  Well, I'm no expert in this area, but I couldn't say no to helping someone in need so here I am asking you guys......

Their budget for a phone is 150-200 tops and $40 a month is what they can afford.  To be honest, the cheaper the better....I know they're living situation and it isn't good.  I'd imagine they're surviving on just Social Security.

I've been look through the threads, it seems the Moto G7 is mentioned more than the others.  I normally would have just gone with an equivalent Samsung.  Are they just as good?  Perhaps a larger screen that could be seen better might be a plus too.

Also....a service recommendation?  I looked at Verizon, they're running prepaid 6GB plans for $35 a month.  Does that look promising?

I don't mind doing a little shopping/legwork for this person to get them what they need, but I would prefer to know I'm spending their money wisely...I'm hoping a couple of you will look over my shoulder and tell me if i'm doing the right thing or not.

Frankly...I'm thinking of breaking down and getting myself one too.....  Haven't decided yet for sure.

I am probably the very last hold out in the country.  I've never owned a cell phone, but with this new Dex feature on Samsung's...I've been looking at 'em.  Can't help myself.  Although, my budget is tight too....

Any help is appreciated...

Liquid Cool


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 8, 2020)

https://www.amazon.com/Xiaomi-64GB-Triple-Camera-Smartphone/dp/B07VD3JH2C - $130

Though I'm not from the U.S I've eyeing this phone in my local market for sometime now.

Android One so no chinese doo dah.

The camera is not as good as equivalent priced RealMe phones (cheaper brand of Oppo) but those aren't stock android but some ios-lookalike skin iirc.

Plus since it's Android One phone, it should get two android updates and 3 years of security updates. Straight from google.


----------



## dirtyferret (Feb 8, 2020)

I got my mom a Moto G7, probably close in age to many of your customers.  She loves it and having spent some time playing with the phone I'm surprised how well made it is for the cheap price.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Feb 8, 2020)

Thank you for the replies.  I've been looking around and reading as much as I can...I'm thinking about just setting this person up with the Moto G7 and the prepaid service as previously mentioned. 

dirtyferret....those "customers" pay in cookies and the odd sandwich.  I'm not in business....retired.

Take care,

Liquid Cool


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 8, 2020)

G7 Power


----------



## IceShroom (Feb 8, 2020)

If you are buying for elderly people then, do not get the phone that has all glass construction.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 31, 2020)

Do you really need a smart phone? I would suggest avoiding the XIaomi ones as they all have call related issues. They also come with tons of bloatware and it their OS is very spammy in general (bought my mom and dad xiaomi phones). They look like a better bargain but are not. I would stick to reliable brands like samsung as they have much better support and are more durable and their support people are much more adjusting. My friend had a small scratch on the side of his phone because he doesnt use a cover, they cited that as physical damage and refused to reflash the android in it, while in warranty period. Smiliar thing happened with my Moto G4 Plus, 14 months old, just decided not to turn on after charging one day, company said it would cost me almost 75% of original price to get it fixed. I dropped it on the floor, smashed it with my foot, and dropped it in the bin for "recycling" that they had provided. Such a scam.


----------



## John Naylor (Mar 31, 2020)

My wife has never bought a phone since last millenium.  We have 3 kids (24 - 30) and she just inherits one of theirs when they upgrade.   There are outfits that give you $100 for a used phone and resell for $200 ... recommend that they keep friends , relatives, associates informed of their needs and offer to purchase their old one for the same price as they would get for selling their old one to those guys.  When new phone models are about to be released ... remind them that you'd might be interested in old one.  it's a lot easier for them not to have to deal with shipping and dealing with their refurbishing outfits especially when they often don't deliver on the promised proce because they found a scratch the user never saw.  Craig's List is also an option ... an iPhone 6+ / 7+ would be in the range of $100 - $250 if you bought one from these refurbishers.  Galaxy 7 / 67 Edge go from $100 - $150


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 31, 2020)

Consumer Cellular (they're on AT&T) at $25/month, taxes and fees NOT included
TotalWireless (on Verizon) has a plan for $23.70 (for 30 days, not a month) with autopay, taxes and fee included (available at Walmart)  They have good deals on phones as well.

I would highly recommend an iPhone.  Try to match their phone with what their friends and family have.  If they're all IOS, you don't want to equip them with Android.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Jul 8, 2020)

I would recommend a Samsung A20s. My nephew got one and for 159$ its a lot of phone for the avrage user


----------

